# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Should I Get my Tomato Frog a Friend?

## Kaiju

Are tomato frogs happier alone or in pairs?

----------


## Kaiju

Any info out there?

----------


## rice

I'm a fan of keeping animals in pairs (if the species permits) just so they have some interaction with there own kind. Just a little more research and scan through youtube to gather some data.

----------

Snappi13

----------


## Kaiju

What's a good place to get a buddy?

----------


## k5MOW

I also agree with keeping them in pairs when the species permits. 

Roger

----------


## Kaiju

Hopefully the show I go to in November well have them again this year. I wouldn't know another trusted seller.  :Frown:

----------


## Msweet

I know this is a 4 year old thread, but no one has mentioned how important pairing Tomatos of similar soze is. If one frog is significantly larger than the other, it may eat it. Tomatos are best when brought up together, as they will be the same size until the males stop growing. Full grown males are too large for fullgrown females to eat, but a juvenile may look like a snack.

----------


## Msweet

If their happier or not Im not quite sure, but living alone should not stress a tomato out to the point where the animals health is risked.

----------


## Kaiju

> I know this is a 4 year old thread, but no one has mentioned how important pairing Tomatos of similar soze is. If one frog is significantly larger than the other, it may eat it. Tomatos are best when brought up together, as they will be the same size until the males stop growing. Full grown males are too large for fullgrown females to eat, but a juvenile may look like a snack.



I'm actually aok with your mentioning this, even on my old thread! It's information I'm privy to, but since others can find this thread in a search via Google, it's good to mention.  :Smile:

----------

